# Speed of the board



## fredtgreco (Jul 30, 2004)

All,

In an effort to get as much information on board speed as possible, please let us know how the board is working for you. Reply to this post with the following:

1. Does the board feel slow?
2. How long do pages take to load?
3. What speed internet connection (cable, 56k, etc)
4. Are images loading OK?
5. Time that you tested this

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Ianterrell (Jul 30, 2004)

1. Slow
2. Cable/Dsl
3. 7 seconds
4. A little while
5. (6:12 Pm Eastern)


----------



## Puddleglum (Jul 30, 2004)

Slow
DSL
7+ seconds, occassionally faster, though I often have to click on the links several times, before it works (I re-started counting each time I clicked)
Images are normally working fine
3:44pm PST


----------



## LawrenceU (Jul 30, 2004)

Slow
56K
5-7 seconds
8-10 secs.
1730 CDT

When logging several times it has timed out. Once in that is not an issue.


----------



## fredtgreco (Jul 30, 2004)

I should also ask what browser you are using. The speed appears to fluctate. As of 6PM EDT I am experiencing fast speeds (2-3 sec.) on Cable with Opera (and also IE, I tried both).


----------



## fredtgreco (Jul 30, 2004)

Ok, as I mentioned, it is working well for me now.

Might I also suggest that you run an internet settings test at:
http://www.dslreports.com/tweaks

And perhaps download an internet settings tweaker. The one that I use that has many excellent uses is System Mechanic. You can download the free 30 day version here:
http://www.iolo.com/sm/

Another free tool is Enter the Internet Registry:
http://www.kommen.tk

Still another freebie is Dfuetweaker:
http://home.tiscali.de/zdata/files/DFUeTweaker.exe

For example, I found that I was getting better speeds when my MTU was set at 1500 (a common answer from many reliable sites) and even better when I changed my RWIN setting from 256960 to 75920. [b:a87b9f4230](Using a cable modem)[/b:a87b9f4230]

Just a thought.


----------



## Ianterrell (Jul 30, 2004)

It's much better now


----------



## LawrenceU (Jul 31, 2004)

I use Mozilla Firefox. I just recently switched. MUCH better than IE. More secure, too. It is free and very fast. At times I almost feel as if I am on DSL.


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Jul 31, 2004)

The board seems to be flying for me this morning.


----------



## fredtgreco (Jul 31, 2004)

Still appears to be going well for me also.


----------



## FrozenChosen (Jul 31, 2004)

Full speed ahead!

(it's going fine, much improved)


----------



## turmeric (Jul 31, 2004)

The little picture in the upper lefthand corner is missing on my first page. I have dial-up so I expect it to be slow. For some reason I was logged out today,don't remember logging out.


----------



## LauridsenL (Aug 1, 2004)

Seems pretty good here, too. (Cable modem; Netscape/Mozilla) 

Oh, and thanks for the links to the "tweak" sites.


----------



## Scott Bushey (Aug 1, 2004)

Starting to bog alittle............


----------

